# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Weißenburg Dirt Jumps ??? WO ???

## Old Anonym

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo in Weißenburg (bei nürnberg) die Dirts bzw. die bikecross strecke ist und wie das ganze so auschaut ? DANKE

----------


## X-up

www.anders-halt.com

----------


## Old Anonym

danke x-up hast was gut bei ! mir mfg

----------


## X-up

wer bist nan du

----------

